#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός αναζητά απογευματινή εργασία στα Βόρεια Προάστια Αττικής

## KM28

Ηλεκτρολόγος Μηχανικός αναζητεί απογευματινή εργασία μερικής απασχόλησης ή ελεύθερη συνεργασία με ιδιώτες μηχανικούς και τεχνικές – μελετητικές εταιρείες στα Βόρεια Προάστια Αττικής. Μικρή εμπειρία σε Autocad 2D.

----------

